# Dance Party! Post Your Favorite Dance Tunes



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

Okay...let's get up and dance. Post the songs here that make you do that or want to do that. And I challenge you to keep your body parts still with the music I post. I bet you won't be able to.    First up, just because I happen to be listening to it now....by Stock, Aiken, Watermen....remember them? They also produced Rick Astley who had a big hit with Never Gonna Give You Up. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @Gary O' @dseag2 @IFortuna


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

I've always loved this song, it's in my Dance playlist but I never saw this video. So fun to watch. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 @IFortuna


----------



## Della (Jan 27, 2022)

Janice, I started to post this yesterday, but with a different song.  Someone must have swiped
The Nitty Gritty for Angel Eyes.!  LOL  I'm sure this is the original because you see Perry Como introducing it in one version.  Either version it's fun to see Bobby get down.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

Della said:


> Janice, I started to post this yesterday, but with a different song.  Someone must have swiped
> The Nitty Gritty for Angel Eyes.!  LOL  I'm sure this is the original because you see Perry Como introducing it in one version.  Either version it's fun to see Bobby get down.


Shirley Ellis performed at our senior prom. Who's Bobby?  Here's the version of that song I love...it's "nasty"....no not a bad nasty...just so, so "mean" & funky. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

I never could stay off the dance floor when they played this...but they used to play the 16 minute jam in the club. One of my son's favorite groups and masters of Funk, Parliament Funkadelic.


----------



## Della (Jan 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Shirley Ellis performed at our senior prom. Who's Bobby?


Whaat?  You're so lucky!   Bobby Banas is the guy in front, who choreographed that dance and was fairly famous at the time, dancing in movies and plays. He was in West Side Story.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Chris21E (Jan 28, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

Heard this and knew I had to add it to my collection cause it makes me dance. I also knew this had to be a Teddy Riley production; I was right.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay...let's get up and dance. Post the songs here that make you do that or want to do that. And I challenge you to keep your body parts still with the music I post. I bet you won't be able to.    First up, just because I happen to be listening to it now....by Stock, Aiken, Watermen....remember them? They also produced Rick Astley who had a big hit with Never Gonna Give You Up. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @Gary O' @dseag2 @IFortuna


They were some of the best dance music producers of the 80's!  If you really like Stock, Aiken and Waterman here's an hour and 20 minutes worth.  I have lots of these mixes downloaded and listen to them in my car.  They not only produced Rick Astley, but Bananarama, Donna Summer, Kylie Minogue and Hazell Dean as well.  I was an amateur DJ in the 80's and 90's so I'm a dance music nerd.  In fact, I'm just a music nerd in general.  My very favorite thing.

Just click on the Play arrow on the bottom.  If you like music you will LOVE Soundcloud.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/search


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

One of my dance favorites..


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've always loved this song, it's in my Dance playlist but I never saw this video. So fun to watch. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 @IFortuna


Never heard them before.  They have a New Jack Philly sound, which I love.  Hard to beat this one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> They were some of the best dance music producers of the 80's!  If you really like Stock, Aiken and Waterman here's an hour and 20 minutes worth.  I have lots of these mixes downloaded and listen to them in my car.  They not only produced Rick Astley, but Bananarama, Donna Summer, Kylie Minogue and Hazell Dean as well.  I was an amateur DJ in the 80's and 90's so I'm a dance music nerd.  In fact, I'm just a music nerd in general.  My very favorite thing.
> 
> Just click on the Play arrow on the bottom.  If you like music you will LOVE Soundcloud.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this! I'll have to check it out a little later when I'm more focuses and can really absorb the content. Since you are a dance music nerd, I'm going to have to hook you up with some of my son's mixes. I'll PM you. I'm not bragging but he's one of the best and smoothest deejays around. He's well loved and respected by fellow deejays along the east coast. He started deejaying professionally when he was 15. I had to go into the club with him due to his age.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

Great song but also...this video is HOT!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

RIP Sylvester.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I'll have to check it out a little later when I'm more focuses and can really absorb the content. Since you are a dance music nerd, I'm going to have to hook you up with some of my son's mixes. I'll PM you. I'm not bragging but he's one of the best and smoothest deejays around. He's well loved and respected by fellow deejays along the east coast. He started deejaying professionally when he was 15. I had to go into the club with him due to his age.


I can't wait!  I have many mixes on CD that I can send him in return, from 70's Disco to 80's New Wave and Dance to 90's Dance.  He should download his mixes to Soundcloud!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I can't wait!  I have many mixes on CD that I can send him in return, from 70's Disco to 80's New Wave and Dance to 90's Dance.  He should download his mixes to Soundcloud!


His mixes which are also a visual experience, but only when he goes live, are on Twitch and Mix-Cloud. He has 22 of his deejay sets (mixes) on Mix-Cloud right now. The sets can run from one hour to a little over two hours. As his fellow deejays say...never know what he's going to come up with. I'll PM you the info.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Vida May (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 30, 2022)

Our dance teacher taught us a choreographed routine after hearing Sidney Bechet's Petite Fleur. 

Sidney who? One of the masters of the soprano saxophone. The couple dancing are also extremely talented, enjoy.


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Devi (Jan 30, 2022)

Starts a little slow, but Mikhail Baryshnikov and Gregory Hines dancing in White Nights (excellent movie, by the way):


----------



## Devi (Jan 30, 2022)

By the way, here's another Baryshnikov from White Nights:


----------



## Vida May (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## kburra (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2022)

I was requested to pick a song to dance to with my son at his wedding.  His wife's dad chose "Bridge Over Troubled Water" -- a great choice I think and I




my son surprised me with a few twirls!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## kburra (Jan 31, 2022)

Vitaly Tornado feat. Modern Talking _ 50 Cent. - YouTube


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Jan 31, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've always loved this song, it's in my Dance playlist but I never saw this video. So fun to watch. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 @IFortuna


Love this!

The girl dancing on the right looks like that Taraji chick.  She was on TV w/Terrance Howard.
Wish I could dance like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> They were some of the best dance music producers of the 80's!  If you really like Stock, Aiken and Waterman here's an hour and 20 minutes worth.  I have lots of these mixes downloaded and listen to them in my car.  They not only produced Rick Astley, but Bananarama, Donna Summer, Kylie Minogue and Hazell Dean as well.  I was an amateur DJ in the 80's and 90's so I'm a dance music nerd.  In fact, I'm just a music nerd in general.  My very favorite thing.
> 
> Just click on the Play arrow on the bottom.  If you like music you will LOVE Soundcloud.
> 
> ...


Had a busy day and will tomorrow so won't have time for 1:20 listen tonight (it's dinner then sleepy time) but I'll listen while I'm doing my chores. I always need upbeat music during that time. How cool that you deejayed too.

I'm not sure you were on the forum when I posted some of my unreleased songs that were on Soundcloud. But people I didn't know were adding my music to their page and I wasn't ready for that yet. The unreleased songs were only for you guys here on SF to check out. I tried to make it private only for SF but couldn't do it, even though the private tab was there. I think they may want subscribers to pay to use that feature. Anyhooo...I shut down the page, so those songs are no longer available here.

Re: Sylvester..that song is a dance classic. The music world lost a great one when he died.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2022)

Devi said:


> Starts a little slow, but Mikhail Baryshnikov and Gregory Hines dancing in White Nights (excellent movie, by the way):


I love, Love, LOVE Gregory Hines so I did see the movie. It was good.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 31, 2022)

dseag2 said:


>


That got me up and dancin'   ....now I'm outta breath lol  .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Love this!
> 
> The girl dancing on the right looks like that Taraji chick.  She was on TV w/Terrance Howard.
> Wish I could dance like that.


I didn't notice it until you pointed it out but that's not Taraji P. Henson (right), that's Tisha Campbell-Martin (left) who played in My Wife And Kids.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 31, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I didn't notice it until you pointed it out but that's not Taraji P. Henson (right), that's Tisha Campbell-Martin (left) who played in My Wife And Kids.
> 
> View attachment 206316 View attachment 206317


That's right!
That who that was....I knew she looked familiar.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


>



Boy!   ...    when you want to dig up some wonderful  old memories  ..just come here!


----------



## David777 (Feb 1, 2022)

Ok, went through all the posts with videos though only watched small parts of most.  Some showed people dancing, others just dance music, posters liked to dance to.  I think all dancing is enthusiastically fun for people and encourage such. Though personally as someone that has never been a m/f social dancer, club dancer, group dancer, or one that dances different styles, would choose to not even try to dance most of those styles unless someone twisted my arm.  Since I've tended to isolate myself from popular music since the 1970's, a lot of that music that is familiar to most, I've never even heard or barely recognize.

Post #11 JSM & Eric Like their dance style that is mostly legs below the waist.  I could probably pick that up quickly.
Post #23 Michael Jackson video at the start was a good laugh, well done.
Post #33 Hines and Baryshnikov, another style that is more lower body with legs, I could minus the high stepping and leaping, do a lot of their fast footwork with some practice.
Post #43 looks like JSM & Eric again from post #11.  Am a long time solo urban street dancer confident enough to dance in front of anyone anywhere, so like seeing good dancers out in public like that.

This wikipedia page has a long list of dance styles. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_street_and_vernacular_dances

Not many classic rock fans in the SFBA danced publicly at rock concerts after about 1975 when Disco rose beyond air guitar and headbanging, especially after concert promoters went to paid seating instead of roaming about anywhere.  I won't derail the fun vibe those on this thread are having and instead as a serious dancer will just list the first 10 current playlist tunes I've street danced to hundreds of times.

Guns N' Roses ________ Knockin' On Heaven's Door
AC DC ________ Shot Down In Flames
The Rolling Stones ________ One Hit (To The Body)
The Jimi Hendrix Experience ________ Hey Joe
Ozzy Ozborne ________ Shot in the Dark
Tom Petty ________ Runnin' Down a Dream
AC DC ________ Shoot To Thrill
The Rolling Stones ________ She's So Cold
Aerosmith ________ Amazing
Guns N' Roses ________ November Rain


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 16, 2022)

Anyone who grew up in the 70's that doesn't remember this dance classic?  Handsome Brown guy, Flamenco guitars and dancers.  What a combination.  Brilliant!


----------



## David777 (Feb 17, 2022)

A couple lighter classic rock tunes I would also dance with you too that shuffle brought up on my MP3 player during yesterday's 3 mile urban street walk:


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Anyone who grew up in the 70's that doesn't remember this dance classic?  Handsome Brown guy, Flamenco guitars and dancers.  What a combination.  Brilliant!


Never heard of the guy..  and never heard that version of the song...


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Never heard of the guy..  and never heard that version of the song...


"*Santa Esmeralda*" was formed in 1977 by French producers Nicolas Skorsky and Jean Manuel de Scarano, singer-songwriters who launched a label with the aim of producing artists who would record their compositions.[1] Upon meeting singer Leroy Gómez in Paris, the duo recruited him for the group's first record, "Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood", which debuted on the independent French label, Fauves Puma. A sudden success in Europe, the record was picked up for worldwide distribution by Casablanca Records.[2]

"Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood"[edit]​Originally written in 1964 for Nina Simone, her version had failed to chart, and the song was picked up by rock group The Animals the following year. The essential nature of the song is Latin and flamenco, which combined with that urgency lent itself to the disco sensibility in the 1970s. The song became a hit all over again, first topping the U.S. Disco chart and then matching the #15 peak of The Animals' version on the _Billboard_ Hot 100. The album was certified gold. The flip side of the record featured the love ballad "You're My Everything" which became a radio request song and received airplay, even though the song never charted. Despite the success of the record, Gomez did not record any subsequent record with Santa Esmeralda's original production team.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2022)

Whenever I hear this I have to get up and dance.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

And they are still doing it 40 years later.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 17, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Whenever I hear this I have to get up and dance.


I love watching John T. dance!
He's so good.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2022)

This reminds me of when I would go to the dance on a Satuday night at a boy's Catholic High school. The Priest wouldn't allow us to dance to this song, but we did anyway. Guys would form a circle and we would dance in the middle so the Priest wouldn't see us.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


>


The best of both worlds... Barry White and "bygones".   Thank you for posting this!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Feb 17, 2022)

We should get together and have a dance party!!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Why not?  We have a Coffee Klatch with SF members.  Everyone dancing on Zoom?  What better way to feel good?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Why not?  We have a Coffee Klatch with SF members.  Everyone dancing on Zoom?  What better way to feel good?


I'm picturing it and giggling!


----------



## jakbird (Feb 18, 2022)

Tina Charles - I Love To Love (1976) • TopPop - Bing video

This was my wife's favorite.  A one hit wonder but a good one.  Pure 70s disco.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2022)

I loved the Gap Band ....and everything they recored


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Absolutely love the beat this one and want to start dancing even in stores when I hear it.  Due to zero ability to dance, I do restrain myself on behalf of other shoppers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

This song is so  A House Music classic.  @Pecos @dseag2 @Pinky @IFortuna @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @Nathan


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I saw an article in which Santana admitted to being so high when they played this concert.  Love me some Santana.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I loved the Gap Band ....and everything they recored


I loved the Gap Band too. My favorite was Charlie Wilson (middle). He now has a successful solo career and is nicknamed "Uncle Charlie" by the younger generation artists and getting his props from them. Snoop Dogg gave him that name. This remains my favorite by them.


----------



## Bella (Jun 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay...let's get up and dance.


I'm up for and down with that!


----------



## Bella (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Another[fun post] ok, maybe these old bones[smile] can still move to...The Twist[Chubby Checker]- Tighten Up[Archie Bell & The Drells]- Come On Do The Jerk[The Miracles]....where's my cane?


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 13, 2022)

Chicago Disco[Major Lance]...Let The Boogie Woogie Roll[The Drifters]... Are You Ready For Love[The Spinners].


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2023)

There was a time, fifty odd years ago, when I would watch Nathalie & Yuval and think, easy peasy.
Back then though I was never going to be old, the sun would always rise and arthritis was a foreign word.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2023)

This is more my speed (2 left feet..)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 2, 2023)

This was great when RAVE was "in".


----------



## Blessed (Jan 2, 2023)

@OneEyedDiva, thank you for starting this thread and everyone who has replied.  I know have music at my fingers that makes me happy!! If I am feeling a blue, pick a song and dance!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2023)

My happy dance song:


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 2, 2023)

I loved to dance Reggae!


----------



## DebraMae (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 2, 2023)

horseless carriage said:


> There was a time, fifty odd years ago, when I would watch Nathalie & Yuval and think, easy peasy.
> Back then though I was never going to be old, the sun would always rise and arthritis was a foreign word.


We called this the Jitterbug, and it was a real aerobic workout.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

Blessed said:


> @OneEyedDiva, thank you for starting this thread and everyone who has replied.  I know have music at my fingers that makes me happy!! If I am feeling a blue, pick a song and dance!!


You are SO welcome Blessed I'm glad the music we've posted is bringing you happiness. Of course you know dancing releases endorphins which cause us to feel good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

Can't sit still when they play this one! The first time I heard it, I recognized it as a Teddy Riley production. @Pecos @MarkinPhx @dobielvr @Pinky @Medusa @Blessed


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 2, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Can't sit still when they play this one! The first time I heard it, I recognized it as a Teddy Riley production. @Pecos @MarkinPhx @dobielvr @Pinky @Medusa @Blessed


They remind me of the band All for One.(All4One)
Only there's 4 of them 'stead of 3.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

One of my favorite House Music songs. The harmonica part really speaks to me. Dance people!   
@Pecos @Blessed @Pinky @Pink Biz @MarkinPhx @dobielvr


----------



## Pecos (Jan 6, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my favorite House Music songs. The harmonica part really speaks to me. Dance people!
> @Pecos @Blessed @Pinky @Pink Biz @MarkinPhx @dobielvr


MDS, 
It is very hard to sit still during this song, and you are right. That is a great harmonica player.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

This is considered House music and it has Jazz elements. My son was playing this in the car when we took my granddaughter back to college. I was dancing in the car. I dare you to sit still. 
@Pecos @Pinky @MarkinPhx @Blessed @dobielvr @Den Warren


----------

